# Vergangenheit bei Verben



## Nadietta

I weiss, dass es bei den Deutschen Muttersprachler  Unterschiede gibt, wenn man bei Verben die Vergengenheit verwendet wird, und zwar je nach Gebiet (Süd/Österreich/Nord, vielleicht wie bei uns in Italien mit passato Prossimo/ passato remoto). Wann muss es umbedingt Präteritum sein? 
Ich meine, was ist besser zu sagen: 
" ich hab's nicht gewusst" oder Ich wusste es nicht"; " vor einem Monat machte ich einem Spaziergang am See"oder " vor einem Monat habe ich am See einen Spaziergang gemacht"
"vor einem Monat bin ich am See gewesen" oder " vor einem Monat war ich am See?"

Danke!


----------



## Whodunit

Also, ich antworte gleich mal auf Deutsch:

"machte" klingt mir etwas altmodisch in deinem Satz, ich würde "habe gemacht/unternommen etc." nehmen.

"Ich hab's nicht gewusst" kann man sagen, nachdem man etwas Falsches gemacht hat und "Ich wusste nicht" hat eher die Bedeutung, dass es etwas noch nicht wusste und gerade gelernt hat, bspw.:

A: Du solltest montags doch die Mülltonne leeren!
B: Das hab ich nicht gewusst.
A: Aber ich hab's dir doch gesagt. Da hast du sicherlich nicht zugehört!

A: Im Deutschen verwendet man im Gegensatz zum Englischen fast immer das Perfekt. Das ist aber größtenteoils Gefühlssache.
B: Ach so! Das wusste ich noch gar nicht.

"bin gewesen" und "war" haben die gleiche Bedeutung und sind eigentlich jederzeit austauschbar.

Alles in allem kann ich sagen, dass es im Deutschen eigentlich keine so strikten Regeln für die Zeitenbenutzung wie im Englischen gibt. Wir bevorzugen eher das Perfekt.


----------



## Nadietta

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MrMagoo

Ich stimme Whod zu - das Perfekt wird im gesprochenen Deutsch generell bevorzugt.

Je _seltener_ ein Verb benutzt wird, desto eher findet man die Perfektform, besonders dann, wenn es ein schwaches Verb ist oder das Präteritum der starken Verben sich sehr altmodisch anhört.

Bei sämtlichen Hilfsverben ist der Gebrauch im Präteritum oder Perfekt ungefähr gleich; da "sein", "haben" und "werden" sowieso dauernd in ihrem ganzen Formenreichtum auftreten (dadurch, daß sie sämtliche zusammengesetzte Zeitformen bilden), ist bei ihnen das Präteritum mindestens genauso üblich wie das Perfekt.

Die modalen Hilfsverben findet man, zumindest wenn sie als Vollverben verwendet werden, meistens im Präteritum, das Perfekt ist aber auch nicht unüblich.

"Das konnte/ durfte/ sollte/ mußte/ wollte ich nicht."
"Das habe ich nicht gekonnt/ gedurft/ gesollt/ gemußt/ gewollt."


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Die modalen Hilfsverben findet man, zumindest wenn sie als Vollverben verwendet werden, meistens im Präteritum, das Perfekt ist aber auch nicht unüblich.
> 
> "Das konnte/ durfte/ sollte/ mußte/ wollte ich nicht."
> "Das habe ich nicht gekonnt/ gedurft/ gesollt/ gemußt/ gewollt."



Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, habe ich sie schon sehr oft verwendet, komischerweise schreibe ich sie aber nie. Findest du nicht auch, dass "gedurft", "gekonnt" und "gesollt" seltsam aussehen? Nebenbei hat ja "gekonnt" auch noch eine andere Bedeutung, die ich literarisch aber trotzdem sehr selten finde oder benutze.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, habe ich sie schon sehr oft verwendet, komischerweise schreibe ich sie aber nie. Findest du nicht auch, dass "gedurft", "gekonnt" und "gesollt" seltsam aussehen? Nebenbei hat ja "gekonnt" auch noch eine andere Bedeutung, die ich literarisch aber trotzdem sehr selten finde oder benutze.


 
Da ist eben wieder der Unterschied "gesprochenes - geschriebenes Deutsch".
Im Gesprochenen ist das Perfekt viel häufiger zu finden, daher sagst Du mindestens genauso oft "Ich habe das gekonnt" wie "Ich konnte das"; schreiben würde man aber gewöhnich eher letzteres.


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Da ist eben wieder der Unterschied "gesprochenes - geschriebenes Deutsch".
> Im Gesprochenen ist das Perfekt viel häufiger zu finden, daher sagst Du mindestens genauso oft "Ich habe das gekonnt" wie "Ich konnte das"; schreiben würde man aber gewöhnich eher letzteres.



Gut zu wissen, dass sich hier zwei Threads (nein Jana, bitte keine Puristen-Korrektur jetzt!) indirekt vereinen.


----------



## MrMagoo

Zu "Thread" und "Faden":

Ich würde noch etwas weiter gehen und behaupten, daß "Faden" im Sinne von 'Beitragsreihe in einem Internetforum' eher ein scherzhafter Ausdruck ist, der zwar allgemein verstanden wird, aber nicht wirklich als adäquate Übersetzung für "Thread" gilt.
Meiner Meinung nach it "Thread" absolut vorherrschend.

(Aber das nur so nebenbei... )
Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Jana337

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Zu "Thread" und "Faden":
> (Aber das nur so nebenbei... )


 Will ich auch hoffen! 


> Ich würde noch etwas weiter gehen und behaupten, daß "Faden" im Sinne von 'Beitragsreihe in einem Internetforum' eher ein scherzhafter Ausdruck ist,


Dann werden wir eben ein lustiges Forum haben. 


> der zwar allgemein verstanden wird, aber nicht wirklich als adäquate Übersetzung für "Thread" gilt.


Wieso nicht? Es ist eine perfekte Übersetzung, sowie im ursprünglichen Sinn, als auch hier.


> Meiner Meinung nach it "Thread" absolut vorherrschend.


Dem stimme ich zu. Aber wir müssen uns doch nicht jeder allgemeinen Mode anpassen, nicht wahr? 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Will ich auch hoffen!
> 
> Dann werden wir eben ein lustiges Forum haben.
> 
> Wieso nicht? Es ist eine perfekte Übersetzung, sowie im ursprünglichen Sinn, als auch hier.
> 
> Dem stimme ich zu. Aber wir müssen uns doch nicht jeder allgemeinen Mode anpassen, nicht wahr?
> 
> Jana



Dem stimme ich NICHT zu, Jana. Mir gefällt "Faden" überhaupt nicht. Du wirst wohl Schwierigkeiten haben, dass dieses Wort bei "Forumfreaks" (kein "Offentlicher-Gesprächskreis-Verrückter"  ), die kaum Englisch können, verstanden wird.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Dem stimme ich NICHT zu, Jana. Mir gefällt "Faden" überhaupt nicht. Du wirst wohl Schwierigkeiten haben, dass dieses Wort bei "Forumfreaks" (kein "Offentlicher-Gesprächskreis-Verrückter" ), die kaum Englisch können, verstanden wird.



Hier gibt es nicht solche Leute. Ich muss nicht unbedingt die ganze Welt auf einmal retten - schrittweise kann man auch weit kommen. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hier gibt es nicht solche Leute. Ich muss nicht unbedingt die ganze Welt auf einmal retten - schrittweise kann man auch weit kommen.
> 
> Jana



Ach ja. Ich glaube, du willst irgendwann mal gut in Deutschland zurecht kommen. War ja nur ein Tipp von mir. 'tschuldigung.


----------



## Nadietta

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Dem stimme ich NICHT zu, Jana. Mir gefällt "Faden" überhaupt nicht. Du wirst wohl Schwierigkeiten haben, dass dieses Wort bei "Forumfreaks" (kein "Offentlicher-Gesprächskreis-Verrückter"  ), die kaum Englisch können, verstanden wird.




:..Du solltest nicht nur dich bei Jana entschuldigen, sondern auch dir die Guidelines des Forums gut merken: 
"Sei hilfreich, anstatt zu verletzen.
Wenn die Deutsche Sprache des anderen nicht perfekt ist, dann behandele den anderen nicht schlecht"  and daduch solche "ironische" Aussagen vermeiden.


----------



## Whodunit

Nadietta said:
			
		

> :..Du solltest nicht nur dich bei Jana entschuldigen, sondern auch dir die Guidelines des Forums gut merken:
> "Sei hilfreich, anstatt zu verletzen.
> Wenn die Deutsche Sprache des anderen nicht perfekt ist, dann behandele den anderen nicht schlecht"  and daduch solche "ironische" Aussagen vermeiden.


    
Hah, tut mir Leid. Du hast mich etwas missverstanden: Mit "forumfreaks, die kein Englisch können" meinte ich nie und nimmer uns hier. KEINEN von uns, denn das hier ist ein lehrreiches Forum. Es gibt aber auch "sinnlose" Spiele- oder Chat-Foren, worin man nur seine Zeit vertreiben kann und nichts lernt.

Ich hoffe, mich klar genug ausgedrückt zu haben und entschuldige mich damit zutiefst bei dir und all den anderen, die meine Nachricht genauso interpretiert haben.


----------



## gaer

My opinion: Thread or Faden, both are fine. But if you want to have a discussion about this, lets not do it in a thread about tenses!!!  

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hah, tut mir Leid. Du hast mich etwas missverstanden: Mit "forumfreaks, die kein Englisch können" meinte ich nie und nimmer uns hier. KEINEN von uns, denn das hier ist ein lehrreiches Forum. Es gibt aber auch "sinnlose" Spiele- oder Chat-Foren, worin man nur seine Zeit vertreiben kann und nichts lernt.


Ganz meiner Meinung. 


> Ich hoffe, mich klar genug ausgedrückt zu haben und entschuldige mich damit zutiefst bei dir und all den anderen, die meine Nachricht genauso interpretiert haben.


Ich habe dich perfekt verstanden und stimme dir zu. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Nadietta said:
			
		

> :..Du solltest nicht nur dich bei Jana entschuldigen, sondern auch dir die Guidelines des Forums gut merken:
> "Sei hilfreich, anstatt zu verletzen.
> Wenn die Deutsche Sprache des anderen nicht perfekt ist, dann behandele den anderen nicht schlecht" and daduch solche "ironische" Aussagen vermeiden.


Excuse me. Who hat neimanden verletzt. Du hast eine Frage gestellt, und Who hat deine Frage höfflich beantwortet.  

Gaer


----------



## Nadietta

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hah, tut mir Leid. Du hast mich etwas missverstanden: Mit "forumfreaks, die kein Englisch können" meinte ich nie und nimmer uns hier. KEINEN von uns, denn das hier ist ein lehrreiches Forum. Es gibt aber auch "sinnlose" Spiele- oder Chat-Foren, worin man nur seine Zeit vertreiben kann und nichts lernt.
> 
> Ich hoffe, mich klar genug ausgedrückt zu haben und entschuldige mich damit zutiefst bei dir und all den anderen, die meine Nachricht genauso interpretiert haben.




_...Alles verstanden, alles gekläert! _


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> Excuse me. Who hat neimanden verletzt. Du hast eine Frage gestellt, und Who hat deine Frage hö*f*lich beantwortet.
> 
> Gaer



Höflich nur mit einem "f", weil es von "der Hof" abgeleitet ist, genauso wie das englische "courteous" von "court".

Jana


----------



## Jana337

Nadietta said:
			
		

> _...Alles verstanden, alles gekläert! _



Nadia, ich habe mich wirklich nicht beleidigt gefühlt. 

Ich sehe mal, dass du jetzt in der Lage bist, mit Umlauten zu tippen. Aber nichts soll man übertreiben, nicht wahr? 

Jana


----------



## Nadietta

Danke für alle eure Antworten über die Zeiten, sie sind sehr interessant!


----------



## Nadietta

Jana, ich habe Whod missverstanden, und ich entschuldige mich bei dir, Whod, wenn meine Reaktion so "übertrieben" geklungen hat (Es ist ja bei manche Italiener so, dass es an Ihren Reaktionen ein bisschen self-control fehlt ).

( Jana, auf jeden Fall, auch wenn er gemeint hätte, was er aber NICHT gemeint hat, wie hättest du dich pers↕nlich beleidigt fühlen k↕nnen, wenn du ein Mitglieder unter denen bist, die besser die SpracheN beherrschen und die am meisten bei den Forums mitmachen? Ich dachte, deine Reaktion ist ja als "Solidarität" zu interpretieren (auslegen??)). 

Ich hoffe, es ist jetzt hiermit alles geklärt...

P.S. Ja, ich habe mit den anderen Methoden bei der Tastatur mehrmals versucht, wie es mir Whod empfohlen hat. Eines bleibt aber noch immer unmachbar: Das "oe".  Wie es zu ersehen ist, hat meine Tastatur einen ↕ als Ergebnis gegeben!! (Vielleicht spinnt sie ja ein bisschen, wie die Besitzerin )


----------



## Jana337

Nadietta said:
			
		

> Jana, ich habe Whod missverstanden, und ich entschuldige mich bei dir, Whod, wenn meine Reaktion so "übertrieben" geklungen hat (Es ist ja bei manche Italiener so, dass es an Ihren Reaktionen ein bisschen self-control fehlt ).
> entweder: dass ihnen ein bisschen an self-control (Selbstbeherrschung) fehlt
> oder: dass ihren Reaktionen ein bisschen Selbstbeherrschung fehlt
> 
> ( Jana, auf jeden Fall, auch wenn er gemeint hätte, was er aber NICHT gemeint hat, wie hättest du dich pers↕nlich beleidigt fühlen k↕nnen, wenn du ein Mitglieder unter denen bist zu den Mitgliedern gehörst/zählst, die die Sprache am besten beherrschen und die am meisten bei den Forums mitmachen? "" Ich dachte, deine Reaktion ist ja als "Solidarität" zu interpretieren (auslegen?? )).
> 
> Ich hoffe, es ist jetzt hiermit alles geklärt...
> 
> P.S. Ja, ich habe es mit den anderen Methoden bei der Tastatur mehrmals versucht, wie es mir Whod empfohlen hat.  Eines eins bleibt aber noch immer unmachbar (undurchführbar kommt mir gebräuchlicher vor): Das "oe".  Wie es  zu ersehen ist, hat meine Tastatur einen ↕ als Ergebnis gegeben!! (Vielleicht spinnt sie ja ein bisschen, wie die Besitzerin )



Mit dem "ö" ließe sich noch etwas machen - ich versuche eine andere Tastaturabkürzung auszugraben und dann melde ich mich.

Jana

EDIT: Die Abkürzung, die ich gesucht habe, funktioniert hier leider nicht. Zumindest (ja, wenigstens passt wirklich nicht!) bei mir nicht - Alt 139. Tut mir Leid.


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Höflich nur mit einem "f", weil es von "der Hof" abgeleitet ist, genauso wie das englische "courteous" von "court".
> 
> Jana


Ah, Jana, for now and for the future. When I type in this box, it's more by feel than sight. The text is too small. I didn't SEE the second "f". 

That's why I hate German words with three consonants!

(This is also why my posts are full of mistakes when they are shorter. For longer posts I type in a program and paste the results here, which still does not completely make up for my banana fingers.)  

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> EDIT: Die Abkürzung, die ich gesucht habe, funktioniert hier leider nicht. Zumindest (ja, wenigstens passt wirklich nicht!) bei mir nicht - Alt 139. Tut mir Leid.



Alt + 139 = ï

Klappt wirklich nicht. Die einzige Variante wäre noch, jedesmal das Ö aus dem Sticky-Thread (nicht festgeklebter Faden  ) zu kopieren.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Alt + 139 = ï
> 
> Klappt wirklich nicht. Die einzige Variante wäre noch, jedesmal das Ö aus dem Sticky-Thread (nicht festgeklebter Faden  ) zu kopieren.



Offiziell heißt es "dieses Thema oben festhalten".

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Offiziell heißt es "dieses Thema oben festhalten".
> 
> Jana



Never heard of it.   

Nie gehört.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Never heard of it.
> 
> Nie gehört.



Hab ich auch erst neulich festgestellt. Im vB Software heißt es einfach so.

Jana


----------



## MrMagoo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hab ich auch erst neulich festgestellt. Im vB Software heißt es einfach so.
> 
> Jana



"Ein Thema oben festhalten" habe ich bisher auch nicht gehört.
Manchmal fabrizieren aber einige Software-Experten äußerst unübliche Wörter oder Ausdrücke wie eben diesen. Klar, verständlich ist er allemal, aber aktiv "benutzt" wird er nicht.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hab ich auch erst neulich festgestellt. Im vB Software heißt es einfach so.
> 
> Jana



Wie zum Beispiel sieht es denn mit dem englischen "Thread" und dem französischen "fil" aus? Ich habe keine Ahnung, wo hier ein Faden sein soll.


----------



## Jana337

Stick the thread
Rendre la discussion importante
Discusión importante
Evidenzia discussione

Jana


----------



## piloya

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Mit dem "ö" ließe sich noch etwas machen - ich versuche eine andere Tastaturabkürzung auszugraben und dann melde ich mich.
> 
> Jana
> 
> EDIT: Die Abkürzung, die ich gesucht habe, funktioniert hier leider nicht. Zumindest (ja, wenigstens passt wirklich nicht!) bei mir nicht - Alt 139. Tut mir Leid.


wenn ich ein  "ß" zum Beispiel schreiben möchte, dann stelle ich meine Tastatur zu einer deutsche um. Ich drucke ALT+Shift so viele Male, bis ich die deutsche Tastatur bekomme. Wenn Du es bei "Word" bist zB, gibt es ganz unten die Buschstabe EN,ES, IT oder DE, jenachdem der Sprache des Tastaturs. Du wirdst sehen, daß bei ALT+Shift diese Buchstabe wechseln.
Achtung: bei deutschen Tastature liegen die "z" neben die "t" und die "y" neben die "x".
Ich habe es versucht, ein Bild zu schicken.


----------



## Whodunit

piloya said:
			
		

> wenn ich ein  "ß" zum Beispiel schreiben möchte, dann stelle ich meine Tastatur zu einer deutsche um. Ich drucke ALT+Shift so viele Male (besser: so oft), bis ich die deutsche Tastatur bekomme. Wenn Du es bei "Word" bist zB, gibt es ganz unten die Buschstaben EN,ES, IT oder DE, je nachdem der Sprache des der Tastaturs. Du wirdst sehen, daß (neu: dass) bei ALT+Shift diese Buchstaben wechseln.
> Achtung: bei der deutschen Tastature liegen die "z" neben die "t" und die "y" neben die "x" (   Buchstaben sind neutral: das "z" usw.).
> Ich habe es versucht, ein Bild zu schicken.



Ja, aber ich habe zum Beispiel eine viel zu große Liste der Tastaturen, also klicke ich in der Taskleiste (bei Win98 grau/bei XP blau) auf das Symbol "DE" und es öffnet sich eine Liste mit vielen Sprachen.


----------

